

XML/JSON parsing trick and benchmark - iktorn
http://blog.netguru.co/post/54586779431/xml-json-parsing-trick

======
kevingadd
I don't understand this post or why it is upvoted. Where's the trick? What
does the trick do? It feels like half of the post is missing.

~~~
diggan
It seems like it boils down to use oj[0] as a parser I think...

[0] [https://github.com/ohler55/oj](https://github.com/ohler55/oj)

~~~
ekimekim
That's not a trick. That's "use a faster library".

I guess the trick might be "always profile, because performance bottlenecks
might not be where you expect".

------
RyanZAG
I'd like to see jackson[1] added into this comparison, just to have something
to compare them with.

[1]
[http://wiki.fasterxml.com/JacksonHome](http://wiki.fasterxml.com/JacksonHome)

